# Camera memory cards



## Priority 7 (Dec 20, 2011)

Just a quick heads up to all those camera buffs. Play.com have a memory card sale on at the moment. I just picked up to Lexar Professional 16gb 100x cards for £16 each..

Dont shoot the messenger


----------



## krela (Dec 20, 2011)

Priority 7 said:


> Just a quick heads up to all those camera buffs. Play.com have a memory card sale on at the moment. I just picked up to Lexar Professional 16gb 100x cards for £16 each..
> 
> Dont shoot the messenger



Any Sandisk Extreme Pro cards in the sale? They're the only ones I'm interested in, 32GB pref. 

(I'm too lazy to look myself lol)


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey Krela, I've not taken delivery yet of our Canon 550. That was what you got in the end wasn't it? What is the memory card it uses please?


----------



## Priority 7 (Dec 20, 2011)

krela said:


> Any Sandisk Extreme Pro cards in the sale? They're the only ones I'm interested in, 32GB pref.
> 
> (I'm too lazy to look myself lol)



There is indeed - Extreme Pro 32GB Class 1 burst speed up to 95mb/s £75.99 with free delivery


----------



## krela (Dec 20, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> Hey Krela, I've not taken delivery yet of our Canon 550. That was what you got in the end wasn't it? What is the memory card it uses please?



SDHC TeeJF.


----------



## krela (Dec 20, 2011)

Priority 7 said:


> There is indeed - Extreme Pro 32GB Class 1 burst speed up to 95mb/s £75.99 with free delivery



That's a very good price.


----------



## night crawler (Dec 20, 2011)

Beats 7day shopper £89.99
http://www.play.com/Electronics/Ele...nDisk-Extreme-Pro-32GB-SDHC-Card/Product.html


----------



## Priority 7 (Dec 20, 2011)

For those unsure on class of card of x rating this should help:


----------



## krela (Dec 20, 2011)

It's this one NC, the one you posted is the older version which is slower and more expensive!

http://www.play.com/Electronics/Ele...ring=sandisk+extreme+pro+32gb&urlrefer=search


----------



## Priority 7 (Dec 20, 2011)

personally I would get this one:

http://www.play.com/Electronics/Ele...s=s{sdhc}+c{321}+ae32{Lexar}+&urlrefer=search

Class 10 grade but constant speed of 20mb/s and only £55.99, I know Krela its lexar but its still 32gb and faster at constant rate than the sandisk extreme


----------



## night crawler (Dec 20, 2011)

Dam that is a good price, Thought I did well getting the 8 gig version a while ago. I may well invest in one of them. Cheers.


----------



## krela (Dec 20, 2011)

Priority 7 said:


> personally I would get this one:
> 
> http://www.play.com/Electronics/Ele...s=s{sdhc}+c{321}+ae32{Lexar}+&urlrefer=search
> 
> Class 10 grade but constant speed of 20mb/s and only £55.99, I know Krela its lexar but its still 32gb and faster at constant rate than the sandisk extreme



Urbex isn't the only photography I do and burst speed is useful to me, particularly when I'm using my mates 7D.


----------



## night crawler (Dec 20, 2011)

krela said:


> Urbex isn't the only photography I do and burst speed is useful to me, particularly when I'm using my mates 7D.


SD card is no good in that need somthing like this.
http://www.7dayshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=777_6&products_id=111114


----------



## jools (Dec 20, 2011)

How many pics do you guys take in a day??? I just checked my two class ten cards,,,,, in my 550d the 2GB card is indicating that it'll give me 276 pics at 18m,, and the 8GB card is indicating 1134 pics at 18m

I like to have something in hand but am not obsessed enough to spend loads of dosh on a huge capacity card

So why the drive towards the biggies,,, am I missing something??


----------



## Priority 7 (Dec 20, 2011)

My D7000 has twin 8gb's at the moment and I want to use slot 2 as backup. An 8gb will hold 276 shots for me but to add video as well would really lessen the photos I could take. 2 x 16gb allow me to do exactly what I want video and photo with plenty of room and instead of paying £130+ I have paid £32  for the exact same cards I was looking at in Curry's


----------



## night crawler (Dec 20, 2011)

jools said:


> How many pics do you guys take in a day??? I just checked my two class ten cards,,,,, in my 550d the 2GB card is indicating that it'll give me 276 pics at 18m,, and the 8GB card is indicating 1134 pics at 18m
> 
> I like to have something in hand but am not obsessed enough to spend loads of dosh on a huge capacity card
> 
> So why the drive towards the biggies,,, am I missing something??



Jools if you used RAW thw you would not be able to take that many.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 20, 2011)

I use the 550D, and use big cards: mainly for piece of mind, but also because video noms the memory (and battery). HD vid on the 550D can consume 330MB per minute!


----------



## highcannons (Dec 20, 2011)

jools said:


> How many pics do you guys take in a day??? I just checked my two class ten cards,,,,, in my 550d the 2GB card is indicating that it'll give me 276 pics at 18m,, and the 8GB card is indicating 1134 pics at 18m
> 
> I like to have something in hand but am not obsessed enough to spend loads of dosh on a huge capacity card
> 
> So why the drive towards the biggies,,, am I missing something??



Mate, I think you and I must be pussies when it comes to image data size


----------



## jools (Dec 20, 2011)

On RAW I'll get an indicated 272 pics on the 8GB card,,,,,,,,,, One raw file generally takes me more than one evening to sort out,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, so between SWMBO's demands and 272 RAW files I guess my next year of evenings could be sorted out 



A general question,,,,,,,,,,, do you download all of your pics and then wipe the card memory or do you leave the pics on the card????

My friend's father never deletes pics from his cards,,,, he just buys a new card,,,,,,,,,, no,,, we don't understand him either!!!!


----------



## Seahorse (Dec 20, 2011)

If you just leave pics on the card, where would you put your processed RAW files? Really no reason not to invest in a decent RAID drive so as to avoid losing precious memories. 

Cheap as anything these days. £150 or less buys an awful lot of peace of mind.


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 20, 2011)

jools said:


> My friend's father never deletes pics from his cards,,,, he just buys a new card,,,,,,,,,, no,,, we don't understand him either!!!!



Does he take the card to the chemists when it's full? 

I went to an OAP's house once to repair a telly. She had plugs in every socket in the room to "stop the electric flowing out when I'm not using it"... NOT an urban myth, honest. It really happened!


----------



## highcannons (Dec 20, 2011)

jools said:


> On RAW I'll get an indicated 272 pics on the 8GB card,,,,,,,,,, One raw file generally takes me more than one evening to sort out,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, so between SWMBO's demands and 272 RAW files I guess my next year of evenings could be sorted out
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Download and wipe card me, can't be arsed to keep muckin about......


----------



## krela (Dec 20, 2011)

Seahorse said:


> If you just leave pics on the card, where would you put your processed RAW files? Really no reason not to invest in a decent RAID drive so as to avoid losing precious memories.
> 
> Cheap as anything these days. £150 or less buys an awful lot of peace of mind.



I have an 8TB network attached raid drive.


----------



## krela (Dec 20, 2011)

night crawler said:


> SD card is no good in that need somthing like this.
> http://www.7dayshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=777_6&products_id=111114



Yes you're right, but I meant 70D which takes SD cards. Doh.


----------



## Seahorse (Dec 20, 2011)

krela said:


> I have an 8TB network attached raid drive.



Aye, those HD "Gentlemen's Documentaries" can eat up a lot of storage right enough.


----------



## krela (Dec 20, 2011)

Seahorse said:


> Aye, those HD "Gentlemen's Documentaries" can eat up a lot of storage right enough.



I've only got 3.5TB of it allocated to porn, the other 0.5TB is for music and RAW files. Not sure why I bother with the music though, I'm too busy watching porn to listen to it.


----------



## jools (Dec 21, 2011)

,, don't understand the need to store so much porn ,,,,,,,,,,,,,, five minutes and I'm ready for a cuppa tea and a fag,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## highcannons (Dec 21, 2011)

jools said:


> ,, don't understand the need to store so much porn ,,,,,,,,,,,,,, five minutes and I'm ready for a cuppa tea and a fag,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,



Five minutes! Stop boasting!


----------



## krela (Dec 21, 2011)

jools said:


> ,, don't understand the need to store so much porn ,,,,,,,,,,,,,, five minutes and I'm ready for a cuppa tea and a fag,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,



Hahahaha that proper made me laugh.


----------



## stevejd (Dec 21, 2011)

I never realised that memory cards have different ratings, is there a link to a site that explains it all to me?


----------



## Priority 7 (Dec 21, 2011)

stevejd said:


> I never realised that memory cards have different ratings, is there a link to a site that explains it all to me?



Erm its in this post on page one bud just read back


----------



## Walrus75 (Dec 22, 2011)

jools said:


> ,, ...five minutes and I'm ready for a cuppa tea and a fag,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Oh, you like_ that _type of gentlemens visual entertainment do you!?!! 


Play.com have always got SD cards on sale, you've just gotta keep an eye on the site for when they swap between cards, managed to get some absolute bargains in the past.


----------



## jools (Dec 23, 2011)

,,,,,,,,didn't say I _liked_ it,,,, was just indicating that after five minutes of watching such images I am ready to do something else,,,,,, like have a cuppa. If you want to cast nasturtiums then look elsewhere,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------

